# Ariens ax414 vs ax420



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Both ariens engines are carberateded, 420 is 6cc more, but same 20 torque. So does any know techincall specs on what makes the ax420 the engine of choice on professional models ?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

From what I can find is the 414cc is made by LCT (that I can verify as I own one) but the 420cc is made by Briggs & Stratton, Not sure how much power difference there is but Briggs has a larger fuel tank.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> From what I can find is the 414cc is made by LCT (that I can verify as I own one) but the 420cc is made by Briggs & Stratton, Not sure how much power difference there is but Briggs has a larger fuel tank.


I'm referring to the AX420, the ariens built model, that replaced the Briggs 2-3 season ago. I'm trying to figure if they built a bigger, better, stronger commercial grade engine, since the ax414 has a strong reputation already.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

This is from the search I’ve done, although still marked as AX I think Briggs may be the maker of the 420cc

Base model machines were equipped with *LCT*engines and more advanced machines were powered by *Briggs & Stratton*. As of 2016, Ariens Sno-Thro machines are built in *the United States*, but all engines powering the machines are made in China (save for *Briggs and Stratton* engines).


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm going to try and call ariens again Thursday. I registered, and tried to contact today, but it wouldnt work. Want to figure this out once and for all.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Keep us updated, would be nice to have it cleared up and know the differences.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You could also check with Paul at Movingsnow.com, I have asked him questions before and he answers them


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> Keep us updated, would be nice to have it cleared up and know the differences.


Just talked to 2 people at ariens. Can't get the technical detail I wanted, but close. First, the new 420cc engine on the professional models, is all Ariens-LCT. Yes, a different piston and rings for 6cc more. As for any other changes, he wasn't aware of any. So this might be a way to just differentiate between the Platinum line, and the Professional line.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Mountain Man said:


> Just talked to 2 people at ariens. Can't get the technical detail I wanted, but close. First, the new 420cc engine on the professional models, is all Ariens-LCT. Yes, a different piston and rings for 6cc more. As for any other changes, he wasn't aware of any. So this might be a way to just differentiate between the Platinum line, and the Professional line.


The LCT 420 cc engine has been around for a long time. The 369, 414 and 420 cc engines share the same physical dimensions with the bore and stroke length differentiating them. The LCT spec for displacement shows the bore and stroke for the 369 as 85mm x 65 mm, the 414 as 90 x 65 and the 420 as 90 x 66. So only 1 mm difference in stroke length between 414 cc engines and 420 cc engines. 

The Ariens AX versions of the LCT show 20 ft lb of torque for 414 and 21 ft lbs for the 420. The LCT version of the 420 (StormForce) shows 25.5 ft lb of torque (J1940) and 20 ft lbs of torque for the 414 (StormForce). LCT rates the 414 at 12.5 hp and the 420 version at 13 hp so I am not sure where the 25.5 ft lbs comes from.

Over time a manufacturer will upgrade components in an engine and the pistons and rings may be upgraded but not likely the source of a displacement increase over the 414 engine.

It appears that over time Ariens have moved toward AX engines for all their machines. For 20/21 season their catalogue shows only AX engines offered in carbed and EFI versions.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Town said:


> The LCT 420 cc engine has been around for a long time. The 369, 414 and 420 cc engines share the same physical dimensions with the bore and stroke length differentiating them. The LCT spec for displacement shows the bore and stroke for the 369 as 85mm x 65 mm, the 414 as 90 x 65 and the 420 as 90 x 66. So only 1 mm difference in stroke length between 414 cc engines and 420 cc engines.
> 
> The Ariens AX versions of the LCT show 20 ft lb of torque for 414 and 21 ft lbs for the 420. The LCT version of the 420 (StormForce) shows 25.5 ft lb of torque (J1940) and 20 ft lbs of torque for the 414 (StormForce). LCT rates the 414 at 12.5 hp and the 420 version at 13 hp so I am not sure where the 25.5 ft lbs comes from.
> 
> ...


You da man ! It's amazing the lack of true technical expertise. Too many dealers only use the brochure as there sales source. It's rare that when I buy equipment that I don't stump the salesman. 

I was buying a Scag wildcat years back, and had a hydro system question. I emailed company question, and the actual engineer called me. Had a great chat. Thoroughly enjoyed answering the design of the system, and why they put a cooler on this model, and not the others. That was CUSTOMER SERVICE !


----------

